# Easy Ripple Knitted Cap



## laverda (Jul 2, 2013)

Knitted Cap: Ripple design
Materials:
1 Skein worsted weight yarn.. 
 I used Caron soft yarn for my chemo caps and baby sport self- pattern yarn for the pink one
1 size 8 circular 16 inch needle
1 set of 8 double point needles
1 stitch marker
Cast on 80 (small), 88 (Medium) 96 (Large), connect and place a maker
Ribbing * k1,P1* repeat to end for 6 rounds
Or for a rolled ribbing you can Knit 6 rounds
Body: Knit 8 rounds
Row 9: *P2 tog* repeat to end
Row 10 *K1 inc* to end. (increase is knit in front and back of each stitch)
Continue 10 round pattern 2 additional times, total of 3 ripple patterns then begin decrease as follows:
Decrease: Round 1 * k6, K2 tog* repeat to end
Round 2 Knit
Round 3 * K5, K2 tog* repeat to end
Round 4 Knit
Continue decreasing in this manner through last round *K2 tog*
Thread remaining stitches with tapestry needle, secure tightly and weave in ends.
Tog- together
Inc  Knit in front and back of same stitch
This pattern you can change and use your imagination. Maybe you will want only 2 ripples, or more. Just remember to delete or add rounds in between the ripple design. When ready to decrease, cap should measure approximately 6 inches from beginning. 
You can use contrasting yarn for the ripple.
I love using this pattern because it works up fast and making caps for charity I am always looking for easy and fast patterns..


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have just been given a lot of yarn and plan to make a bunch of charity items. This will surely help.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. Cannot wait to try it. It sounds really cute.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

could you add a photo please--I would love to see what your creation looks like!! Thanks!!


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

I am confused. Do you continue rows 1-10 or just row 10 for the ripple? Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds nice, but I also would love a visual. Have you made this? It sounds like the kind of hat I could make my sil for Christmas.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for posting this pattern. Seems pretty basic, can't wait to try it.


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

dkeith--- you should repeat rows 1-10 2 more times for the pattern.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

would you mind send a picture?
Thank you.
Grant


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree with the need for seeing the hat. I clicked on her name and thenthe posts she has listed (3) . The 1st one is the one here and the second one was of her pictures of chemo hats she made. Click on that one and I saw her hats, they were all great and the striped on was terrific. Hope this helps! Enjoy your 4th of July.!


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

laverda said:


> Knitted Cap: Ripple design
> Materials:
> 1 Skein worsted weight yarn..
>  I used Caron soft yarn for my chemo caps and baby sport self- pattern yarn for the pink one
> ...


Thanks - would have loved to see the pictures


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grant said:


> would you mind send a picture?
> Thank you.
> Grant


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182184-1.html

This site will give you picture of her hat.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

is there a picture of the cap?


----------



## alicemattison (Apr 30, 2013)

In this pattern the p2tog row will halve the stitches. Is this correct? It seems to me that the hat will not fit right if you have a row every repeat that cuts the size in half.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

oopsfiled said:


> is there a picture of the cap?


I posted the picture of the cap The posting above yours. Click on the web site it will bring you there.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Have a picture?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

qod said:


> Have a picture?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182184-1.html


----------

